# Gear ratios on the upcoming E46 6-speed gearbox



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

1. 4,35 
2. 2,50 
3. 1,66 
4. 1,23 
5. 1,00 
6. 0,85 

Final 2,93


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmm...do you happen to have the E36 M3 gear specs (both 5spd and 6spd)? An influx of 6-speed E46 trannies, mated to an engine that was once mated to the same 5-speed used in the US E36 M3.....hmmmm....


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *1. 4,35
> 2. 2,50
> 3. 1,66
> 4. 1,23
> ...


For comparison, the current ratios are:

Manual gear ratios 1)

1. 4.21
2. 2.49
3. 1.66 
4. 1.24
5. 1.00

Final drive 2.93


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *1. 4,35
> 2. 2,50
> 3. 1,66
> 4. 1,23
> ...


02 330Ci:
1. 4.21
2. 2.49
3. 1.66
4. 1.24
5. 1.00

Final 2.93

02 325Ci:

1. 4.23
2. 2.52
3. 1.66
4. 1.22
5. 1.00

Final 3.15

(source: 2002 3 series coupe sales brochure)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I I guess they must have put a 3.15 in the 330i HP?

If only for the 3.15, I would have to get that. Otherwise, sixth would drive me nuts.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *1. 4,35
> 2. 2,50
> 3. 1,66
> 4. 1,23
> ...


Ok let me expose my stupidity today :eeps:

How is the final ratio calculated and what does it represent in the grand scheme of things :dunno:

Flame if needed :angel:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Gear ratios on the upcoming E46 6-speed gearbox*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Ok let me expose my stupidity today :eeps:
> 
> How is the final ratio calculated and what does it represent in the grand scheme of things :dunno:
> 
> Flame if needed :angel: *


Final drive, or differential ratio. It's just the gear ratio of your diffs.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Gear ratios on the upcoming E46 6-speed gearbox*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Final drive, or differential ratio. It's just the gear ratio of your diffs. *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Thanks, forgot to take my memory pill today


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I I guess they must have put a 3.15 in the 330i HP?
> 
> If only for the 3.15, I would have to get that. Otherwise, sixth would drive me nuts. *


Could be 3.15. Could also be 3.46. The E46 M3 uses a 3.64 with essentially the same ratios, but it has a higher redline.

My guess is 3.46.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Gear ratios on the upcoming E46 6-speed gearbox*



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Final drive, or differential ratio. It's just the gear ratio of your diffs. *


In terms of "real world" practicality, think of it this way:

Higher number = faster acceleration, lower top speed, higher RPM at speed

Lower number = slower acceleration, higher top speed, lower RPM at speed

So in terms of having a comfortable street car, putting shorter gears (aka higher ratio) into the 330i could be offset by adding that sixth overdrive gear. That way you get increased performance but the overdrive gear provides comfortable highway cruising.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JST said:


> *Could be 3.15. Could also be 3.46. The E46 M3 uses a 3.64 with essentially the same ratios, but it has a higher redline.
> 
> My guess is 3.46. *


A 3.46 would be too low. I doubt BMW will pick a diff that requires a shift to third to reach 60.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*Z4 rear end (with 6 gears)*

is a 3.07:1 rear end.

so, i would guess that they would use this same final drive/rear end combo. or the 3.15:1.

for reference, with that rear end? the z4 positively screams.

and yes....finally drove one of those ugly beasts.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *A 3.46 would be too low. I doubt BMW will pick a diff that requires a shift to third to reach 60. *


The 3.46 is already used in the heavy 325s (Xi and Cic). Why not use it in the 330? Also, recall that the redline on the ZHP is higher than the normal 330.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JST said:


> *The 3.46 is already used in the heavy 325s (Xi and Cic). Why not use it in the 330? Also, recall that the redline on the ZHP is higher than the normal 330. *


With a 3.46 and a 6800 RPM redline, it doesn't quite hit 59 in second. If for no other reason than car magazines, I doubt BMW will go quite that high. Maybe higher than 3.15, but I really doubt 3.46.

Mind you, -I- would prefer a 3.46... I just don't think BMW would put one in the HP.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Z4 rear end (with 6 gears)*



pdz said:


> *
> 
> for reference, with that rear end? the z4 positively screams.
> 
> and yes....finally drove one of those ugly beasts. *


You liked it?

An MZ4 coupe would be incredible...


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

it still has some "insulation from the road" issues but it is more visceral than a straight up E46 chassis.

road feel was better, steering different not better, acceleration phenomenal, exhaust note okay. interior was a step up from normal e36/7's, but lacked the charm of the M roadster/coupes.

i think the 3.07 rear end is a nice combo but i'm guessing they will use the 3.15 rear end for even more gutso.

i forget: on ZHP, no LSD, huh?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

pdz said:


> *i forget: on ZHP, no LSD, huh? *


I don't even think the Z4 gets one.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

How did you like the handling?

no, I don't think ZHP has an LSD, nor does the Z4...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> *it still has some "insulation from the road" issues but it is more visceral than a straight up E46 chassis.
> 
> road feel was better, steering different not better, acceleration phenomenal, exhaust note okay. interior was a step up from normal e36/7's, but lacked the charm of the M roadster/coupes.
> 
> ...


Apparently not.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I don't even think the Z4 gets one.  *


other than a handful of '91 E36s, non-Ms with the "new" rear suspension have never gotten it


----------

